

Open-sourced our rails code for building a google glass app - logical42
http://thirst.github.io/glass-rails/

======
logical42
We've open-sourced/refactored a bit of our codebase which we used to develop
our Thirst Droplet google glass app and released it on github!

It's a ruby gem intended to be used with rails for developing glass
applications. We'd love to hear what everyone thinks! :)

